# Vittoria Tires Rolls Out Tubeless Run-Flat Inserts For Road Bikes



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Now, THIS one is a good April Fools joke! Congrats, you really put some time into this! I mean, who in their right mind would actually want to ADD weight, cost, and complexity to a tubeless tire, not to mention the mess resulting with the sealant. But, I guess a few roadies might fall for this elaborate joke!


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

You'll need to carry another set of big a** pliers in case the whole system cr*ps out.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

duriel said:


> You'll need to carry another set of big a** pliers in case the whole system cr*ps out.



If you need to ride significantly further (or faster) than the suggested max range, or if you're not a pro trying to regain lost seconds from the clock while waiting for the support car, then yes.


----------



## Doug27703 (Jul 6, 2013)

This seems like a winner for most road riders. Theoretically you could ditch the spare tube, and CO2 or pump, and tire levers, etc. from your saddle bag. That said I am not sure I'd want to ride 20 miles back home on one these but then again I'd want to test it out first.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Doug27703 said:


> This seems like a winner for most road riders. Theoretically you could ditch the spare tube, and CO2 or pump, and tire levers, etc. from your saddle bag. That said I am not sure I'd want to ride 20 miles back home on one these but then again I'd want to test it out first.


Don't hold your breath waiting for it; this post was an April Fool's joke. Something as silly as this can't possibly be real.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Using the “SYSTEM’
Lets see 20 miles @ 10mph = 2hours

Using a tube
Fixing the flat with a new tube and CO2, 6 minutes.
20 miles @ 20 mph =1hour

I win!


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Don't hold your breath waiting for it; this post was an April Fool's joke. Something as silly as this can't possibly be real.


Sorry to disappoint. This is a very real product, tested and used in the WorldTour.


----------

